# heatmolding the inner liner with footbeds ?



## kusanagi (Sep 16, 2012)

should i put the insoles in the liner and heat mold them together in an oven?

*deeluxe vicious boots


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

If ur going to mould...I'd just heat the liners and mould without the footbeds. Then put the footbeds in later when you ride...reason being, liners will pack out (ime with 32)...(but idk abt your liners/boots).


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Do you have a boot fit oven or are you putting them in your oven?


----------



## kusanagi (Sep 16, 2012)

boot fit oven of course


so i fit them to my feet w/o liners to create less space inside them?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

kusanagi said:


> boot fit oven of course
> 
> 
> so i fit them to my feet w/o liners to create less space inside them?


I'm sure intuition, or deeluxe have some sort of instructional video somewhere. I know for a fact thirty two does.

Edit: 

Deeluxe...http://youtu.be/N-cItfWkga8

Intuition....http://youtu.be/w2n53yTQ4Qc

Thirty two...http://thirtytwo.com/molding/


----------

